# Low fat treats



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I know you said no processed ones but Zukes training treats are great - they make a rabbit recipe and a chicken recipe that our dogs love. Plus there's only 3 calories per treat. They also make a hard biscuit training treat that can be broken in half for little dogs or dieting dogs.

Our dogs *love* fresh green beans, so those might work if you broke them up. They also like them cooked.

Finally, what about pieces of warm white chicken breast (or freeze dried if you want the easy option)?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

What about freeze dried chicken livers or bits of jerky? You can make your own turkey jerky and use that for grooming. Other ideas are dehydrated sweet potato "chips", cut up chicken necks (raw), dried fish flake cat treats (should be just the fish flakes nothing else) or raw green beans.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Charlee Bear treats are also 3 calories and the Princess Poodles like them which is a pretty important endorsement!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I use the Zukes Super Beta's, they are made from all veggies. My crew loves them. They are small, but I have found for training I can cut them up even tinier.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I was erring away from processed ones as I thought they'd probably be higher calories, but maybe not.

Chicken breast is do-able too, and I will have to get on the internet to see if I can find the other treats you suggest.

Many thanks - we're now trying to figure out where we've gone wrong with her weight as she isn't eating any more than she has been for the last year, or doing less exercise, although we did ease off on the exercise while she was recovering from the spaying and the accident, but hey, whatever the reason - we need her ribs back!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. I was erring away from processed ones as I thought they'd probably be higher calories, but maybe not.
> 
> Chicken breast is do-able too, and I will have to get on the internet to see if I can find the other treats you suggest.
> 
> Many thanks - we're now trying to figure out where we've gone wrong with her weight as she isn't eating any more than she has been for the last year, or doing less exercise, although we did ease off on the exercise while she was recovering from the spaying and the accident, but hey, whatever the reason - we need her ribs back!


Also, ask your Vet if she is really overweight - I sure thought Tangee was the fatist dog I have ever seen, but I was really surprised when I was doing her insurance claim and saw the notes - both her regular vet and cardiologist rated her with an ideal body condition score on the two different scales! I think that she is almost double her ideal weight, but apparently she has not reached the level of unhealthy fat!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Also, ask your Vet if she is really overweight - I sure thought Tangee was the fatist dog I have ever seen, but I was really surprised when I was doing her insurance claim and saw the notes - both her regular vet and cardiologist rated her with an ideal body condition score on the two different scales! I think that she is almost double her ideal weight, but apparently she has not reached the level of unhealthy fat!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you - We were at the vets about 3 weeks ago and the assistant there said she didn't think she was fat - just solid! She does get heaps of exercise. It's just that she has suddenly gained the weight from having been stable for several months. Might get her booked in for a check-up anyway. She is really active generally, just had some weeks where she could only have short walks and no running, but I guess she suddenly looks, well, rounder around her midriff... I will get the tape measure out too I think and keep an eye on that! It's worse than weight-watchers! I hate seeing overweight dogs struggling along, and really don't want Pippin to end up fat, but on the other hand I don't want her hungry... *sigh*... it's very hard!


----------

